# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ST RODA - majice

## happy mummy

cure drage, jedan omanji kontigent majica je kod mene, zaplijenjen u zagrebu za potrebe splitske podruznice.   :Grin:  kad vam treba neka, posaljite mi mail na majice.split@gmail.com s velicinom i natpisom koji vas zanima, nakon čega ćemo dogovorit primopredaju negdje u gradu. ponuda važi do isteka zaliha  8)

----------


## zrinka

dizem  :D

----------


## happy mummy

hop!

----------


## željka!

A da li mogu nekako doći do tebe ili da se negdi nađemo jer ne volim kupovati odjeću bez da je vidim.
Može i na nekom Rodinom sastanku.

----------


## happy mummy

može, donit ću ih ja na sljedeći sastanak

----------


## željka!

> može, donit ću ih ja na sljedeći sastanak


Super  :D

----------


## happy mummy

hop, hop, do 09.08. sniženje na 60 kn!

----------

